# Help ID these cars



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I have these cars that I aquired a few years back with a hand made coal fired British outline of a LNER V2 Green Arrow (dubbed the V1.5 at Diamondhead a few years back). These two cars are also handmade and I would like to build a couple of more to add a little more resistance to the loco for a more effective draught.

Can anyone here (OK, I know some would argue British rolling stock is not European rolling stock, but I'll leave that for another discussion.) help me identify what the original modeler was trying to depict with these cars and possibly suggest what other cars I might attempt to build using this style of construction. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

looks like the Hogwart express to me.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got some LMS coach plans sized to 1/32 I could email to you. David Leech makes some really nice trucks that I got for the two that I made.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure its not from a logging RR cause they sure look like they was carved outta a couple?

Homemade, fer sure.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Can anyone here (OK, I know some would argue British rolling stock is not European rolling stock, but I'll leave that for another discussion.) help me identify what the original modeler was trying to depict with these cars


 Dave,
That's an easy one. Back when LNER V2s were painted 'apple green', Sir Nigel Gresley made his coaches out of teak. They were a beautiful teak varnished finish. Like this:










And this:










I think you have a full brake (= US baggage car) and an old style dining coach. Do a google search for LNER teak coach and check the images.

Not sure you'll find any more - I'm not aware of any g-1 teak coaches, except the handbuilt ones in the UK. (Mr Leech will no doubt correct me.) Try 
http://goldenagemodels.net/LNER-Coaches-Gauge-1.html.

I can give you one bit of good news. When Mr Thompson took over from Sir Nigel, he continued with the 'teak' theme, but as his (newer) coaches were steel bodies, he made the teak from faux paint!! From http://www.srpsmuseum.org.uk/10077.htm "the new carriages were painted ("scumbled") to imitate wood".










You could almost take one of the new Accucraft BR Mk1 oaches and paint it - just make sure you leave the brush marks to simulate the wood!


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

The window-less coach reminds me of an old OO scale Triang Royal Mail coach. These actually worked, a trigger in the track would cause one side to open and catch mailbags hanging from a post as the train went by, and another trigger would cause the mailbags to be dumped into a collection bin. Great fun when I was a kid!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

What delightful hand-built models! 

And, thanks to the incredible memories and wide-ranging interests of the MLS forum members, the querent not only got an accurate answer, but i got to see genuine teak (AMAZING!) coaches, muse over the romance of The Flying Scotsman, learn about a cool mail-bag-catching mechanism, and reacquaint myself with a word i have not spoken aloud in ten years, "scumbled." 

Prizes all around!

cat
East Tennessee and Western Northern California RR
"The Scenic Redwood Route to the Doe River Gorge"


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Dave,
What a find, these must be around 60-70 years old and in great condition.
The postal coach looks to be marked for North Western Railway and the Kitchen coach London South Western Railway. (No railroads in Britain or the Dominions.)
It used to be a joke in Britain that the steam locomotives were fired by the products of the kitchen coach whenever there was a coal miners strike. However, my dad and I took the Flying Scotsman from London to Edinburgh in 1987, and found the meals to be excellent. We did almost loose our breakfast after passing through Grantham as the train slows to 80 MPH for the super elevated curve north of the station, our breakfast (and beer) piled up against the window on the curve. Having passed that it was a surge of power to get back up to 120 MPH before a slowing down again north of Newark to 100 MPH for the diamond crossing on the old LMS line. A great experience and one that you can still do today.
Thanks for stimulating the memory and enjoy your coaches, they're beautiful.
Cheers.


----------

